# New Member, Hello - haunt ideas needed



## SpookySeanski (Nov 3, 2018)

I doubt this is the right area to post this, but maybe someone can let me know the best place. I do a Haunted House out of my garage almost every year, next year I will be using the theme of the Four Horsemen and Hell. I will be setting up the Horsemen in the front yard and doing Hell in the garage. I'm hoping to get some ideas for the Hell area. I'm going to build a throne on a pile of skulls for the Devil to sit on, but other than that I can't think of what to build. Maybe some torture devices, but I'm not sure which ones.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

No advice but a hello

GLADJOINED_zpscd4e5fd2


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello SpookySeanski and welcome to HauntForum!!

I'm not sure what ideas to give you but if you search you will find some amazing inspiration! Last year Dr. Maniaco built this throne: 
https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=44059&highlight=skull+throne Really awesome!! It might give you a jumping off point. I think you are going to love it here!*


----------

